# Wife's Visa Medical



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there everyone,

My Wife's is presently half way through getting her resident visa granted, (I am sponsoring her.) 
She now has the pink temporary visa from the DNRD and is required to undergo the Visa medical.

Two questions if I may;
Is there a nice private clinic I can take her to that is government approved to do Visa medicals in Dubai? - I am willing to pay a bit more for a nicer service and Vip turn around.

Also does she need a form from the typing office before she goes, or, will the clinic provide this?

Any help would be really appreciated, as we've kind of come to a halt with the whole thing.

Kind regards

D3G


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

try the medical services center in the DIFC. You get an appointment and everything is done in 10 minutes. Results for my wife were available two days later. I have a DIFC visa but I think everybody can use them. I think the fees were around 870AED.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

1. Tawajod Service- Charges dh 1010 and they will visit your home.
Tawajod Service 

2. List of Medical Centers in Dubai--- almost all of them provide urgent service... that means you will remain in the normal queue but the report will come with in 48 hours....
Medical Fitness Centers

I normally go to Al Satwa clinic... it has rush but if you go early in the morning i think it should not take much time... DIFC center is strictly for staff ONLY (Plz call and check before leaving home)

and typing can be done in any authorized typing shop... they all are linked with emigration.... 

Just keep extra money in pocket... they might charge you extra for emirates id card...


----------

